# Alternativas a Cuenta Negocios ING



## ulipulido (23 Abr 2019)

Como ING nos abandona, quisiera saber a qué barco nos subimos ahora.

Busco lo mismo, sin comisiones, sin timos muy grandes, transferencias gratis, tarjeta gratis, web decente, y un TPV con las mejores condiciones posibles.

Así mirando por encima me llama BBVA, ¿experiencias? He mirado Sabadell(ni fu ni fa), Caixabank(ya solo viendo la mierda web que tienen dan ganas de huir).

Alguna idea u opiniones?


----------



## yniks (23 Abr 2019)

En cuanto a app y web BBVA de cajón.

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LoL LoL (23 Abr 2019)

pUFFF...


----------



## valladolid (23 Abr 2019)

Como es eso de que nos abandona

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vayaquesi (23 Abr 2019)

Eso, explícate.

Pillo sitio que intertesa.


----------



## Calculín (23 Abr 2019)

ING, banco para Empresas y Autónomos - People in Progress



> Hola,
> 
> Hay mensajes que nos resultan difíciles de comunicar y este es, sin duda, uno de ellos: tras 7 años, *hemos decidido dejar de ofrecer nuestros productos y servicios para negocios.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Sx77 (24 Abr 2019)

Estoy en las mismas.
Después de leerme un ciento de condiciones de cuentas, creo que Self bank es la única que no pide ningún requisito. No creo que incluya remesas de pagos ni nada de eso. Solo lo básico, sin comisiones, transferencias UE y tarjeta.
Lo de la tarjeta no lo tengo aún claro, porque dice "una tarjeta por cada titular de la cuenta, salvo para cuentas de empresa". Entiendo que una a nombre del administrador sí incluye. Si alguien tiene referencias, se agradece la información.
Pongo enlace:
Cuenta bancaria sin comisiones Self Bank, particulares y empresas


----------



## Calculín (24 Abr 2019)

Si ING cierra esta división es porque no le sale las cuentas a pesar de la mala imagen que puede generar sobre su producto para particulares, y si no les sale a ellos no les va a salir a nadie que pretenda ofrecer el mismo servicio con las mismas comisiones... No sé cuantos cliente tendría ING Empresas, lo mismo algunos bancos mueven ficha para intentar pescarlos, pero las mismas condiciones, al menos de manera indefinida lo veo muy improbable.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (24 Abr 2019)

A los intereses como estan, cuestión de tiempo que quiebre DB.

Abandonar el modelo tradicional es lógico no da dinero.


----------



## automono (24 Abr 2019)

no me jodas que me fastidian el tpv?¿?¿

a ver que hago ahora...


----------



## JuanMacClane (25 Abr 2019)

miniempresario dijo:


> no me jodas que me fastidian el tpv?¿?¿
> 
> a ver que hago ahora...



Virtual = stripe
en físico ya me pierdo


¿que tal Sabadell? un cliente mío lo tiene pero no he podido preguntarle


----------



## santiagou (26 Abr 2019)

Yo que he recibido el mismo mail de ING vengo ahora del Santander y me ofrecen la cuenta 123 o algo así, sin comisiones con unas condiciones calcadas a lo que ofrecía ING.
Claro que yo no necesito TPV ni descontar papel ni cheques.


----------



## automono (27 Abr 2019)

el problema de las plataformas tipo stripe y eso... que no dan la misma "confianza" al cliente que un pago mediante un banco conocido... 
ing se pagaba solo un 0,95% por operación, sin cuota fija.



JuanMacClane dijo:


> Virtual = stripe
> en físico ya me pierdo
> 
> 
> ¿que tal Sabadell? un cliente mío lo tiene pero no he podido preguntarle


----------



## JuanMacClane (27 Abr 2019)

miniempresario dijo:


> el problema de las plataformas tipo stripe y eso... que no dan la misma "confianza" al cliente que un pago mediante un banco conocido...
> ing se pagaba solo un 0,95% por operación, sin cuota fija.



cuando yo mire en ING si había cuota fija si tus operaciones no superaban un importe mensual.
Respecto a stripe, el cliente a la hora de hacer el pago no distingue si es stripe o Redsys (la que tienen todos los bancos) , eso depende de tu plantilla para la web


----------



## automono (28 Abr 2019)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> cuando yo mire en ING si había cuota fija si tus operaciones no superaban un importe mensual.
> Respecto a stripe, el cliente a la hora de hacer el pago no distingue si es stripe o Redsys (la que tienen todos los bancos) , eso depende de tu plantilla para la web



pero el pago lo hace en el sitio de stripe no? yo tanto con paypal como con redsis salta a.la.pantalla de pago fuera de mi sitio .. ... pero lo tendre en cuenta.
son seguros esta gente? nunca habia oido hablar de ellos


----------



## Jasa (30 Abr 2019)

ulipulido dijo:


> Como ING nos abandona, quisiera saber a qué barco nos subimos ahora.
> 
> Busco lo mismo, sin comisiones, sin timos muy grandes, transferencias gratis, tarjeta gratis, web decente, y un TPV con las mejores condiciones posibles.
> 
> ...



Yo trabajo principalmente con el BBVA.
La app es la mejor de banca, rapida, sin problemas. Transferencias gratis (bueno eso son todos creo), si la transferencia viene de otro bbva se ingresa en el acto, tarjetas gratis (como todas) incluso una solo para ingresar dinero, sin comisiones cumpliendo un par de obligaciones trimestrales y la TPV pues no la uso ni la tengo contratada, pero creo que era la única que me llamaba un poco la atención (mi negocio es más por transferencia que por tarjeta, quien quiera tarjeta que se acerque al banco).
Del resto no te puedo decir, Bankia acabé a hostias con ellos y con queja a consumo, Santander un poco escaldado. El resto no he mirado.


----------



## Barruno (1 May 2019)

Yo tengo la del dia a dia con BBVA pero busco una de respaldo.
Voy a abrir en Selfbank a ver como van.
Tuve cuenta como particular hace años, pero toca volver y abrir de empresa.


----------



## Betis2 (1 May 2019)

Barruno dijo:


> Yo tengo la del dia a dia con BBVA pero busco una de respaldo.
> Voy a abrir en Selfbank a ver como van.
> Tuve cuenta como particular hace años, pero toca volver y abrir de empresa.



Yo lo iba hacer, pero tienen engaño, las transferencias no son gratuitas, cobran el 0,25% (nada barato) con un mínimo de 2,00 €.
Además, la persona que me atendió no estaba muy dispuesta a atender. En eso no le llegan a ING ni a los talones.

Saludos


----------



## Sx77 (1 May 2019)

Betis2 dijo:


> Yo lo iba hacer, pero tienen engaño, las transferencias no son gratuitas, cobran el 0,25% (nada barato) con un mínimo de 2,00 €.
> Además, la persona que me atendió no estaba muy dispuesta a atender. En eso no le llegan a ING ni a los talones.
> 
> Saludos



Cierto. Hay que leerlo todo...


----------



## Barruno (1 May 2019)

Joe.
¿Algún banco donde aparcar el dinero de una Pyme-pacodemierda sin comisiones???
Ésto es una puta ratonera.


----------



## Barruno (3 May 2019)

Betis2 dijo:


> Yo lo iba hacer, pero tienen engaño, las transferencias no son gratuitas, cobran el 0,25% (nada barato) con un mínimo de 2,00 €.
> Además, la persona que me atendió no estaba muy dispuesta a atender. En eso no le llegan a ING ni a los talones.
> 
> Saludos



Sabes si dan talonarios?
En un deterninado momento la transferencia de dinero se puede hacer por cheques.
Éso te vale si es para aparcar dinero de la tupica empresa sin actividad. Si tiene actividad estas jodido claro.


----------



## Davi7 (4 May 2019)

Barruno dijo:


> Joe.
> ¿Algún banco donde aparcar el dinero de una Pyme-pacodemierda sin comisiones???
> Ésto es una puta ratonera.



¡Hola! Abre tu cuenta en N26 con mi invitación y gana 10 € en cuanto utilices tu tarjeta por primera vez. Usa el código davidfrt5539. Someone invited you to join N26

0 comisiones y 5 retiradas al mes, gratis desde cualquier cajero de Europa.
Tengo n26 business y me devuelven cada trimestre el 0,1 de las compras con la tarjeta.
App sencilla y útil, de lo mejor que he visto.
Fondo garantía alemán. Para cualquier duda, aquí estamos...


----------



## willock (8 May 2019)

¿alguna que permita emitir remesas de recibos a mis clientes a buen pecio?


----------



## hazaña (9 May 2019)

Yo busco tvp sin tarifa plana, con porcentaje fijo bajo. Y a ser posible en cuenta sin comisiones. Alguien que arroje luz?


----------



## ulipulido (9 May 2019)

hazaña dijo:


> Yo busco tvp sin tarifa plana, con porcentaje fijo bajo. Y a ser posible en cuenta sin comisiones. Alguien que arroje luz?



Después de comparativa online y buscar todos los folletos escondidos, de los que publicitan condiciones el mejor que he visto es BBVA.

Esta semana paso presencial en todos (porque hay algunos como deustche bank que no tienen la info) y veo que me ofrecen


----------



## Barruno (11 May 2019)

Betis2 dijo:


> Yo lo iba hacer, pero tienen engaño, las transferencias no son gratuitas, cobran el 0,25% (nada barato) con un mínimo de 2,00 €.
> Además, la persona que me atendió no estaba muy dispuesta a atender. En eso no le llegan a ING ni a los talones.
> 
> Saludos



He hablado con los de Selfbank y no es así.
Las transferencias a la UE son gratuitas y tampoco cobran por Admon y mantenimiento.
Sin embargo no dan ni chequera ni tarjetas ni recibos ni na de ná.
Pero pa la típica empresa sin acividad pero con pasta aparcada o cuenta de respaldo por si quieres tener el dinero en dos bancos diferentes, vale.


----------



## casapapiMIX (11 May 2019)

Yo la tengo en ING con el TPV que creo que tenía una tasa de descuento del 0,5% por operación y he estado mirando varios bancos.

La mejor oferta hasta ahora bbva 0,35 % facturando más de 5000€ al mes, si no llegas te cobran 10 pavos de mantenimiento. La cuenta con 1 tarjeta sin comisiones si cumples 2 de este tres condiciones 1 domiciliando la SS 2 las liquidaciones trimestrales 3 las nóminas de empleados.


----------



## Betis2 (11 May 2019)

Pues no es eso lo que ponen en la documentación.
Y ante la duda, lo escrito queda y lo dicho se lo lleva el viento.

Haz lo que quieras.


----------



## TORREVIEJO (11 May 2019)

Cobrar todo en B


----------



## casapapiMIX (12 May 2019)

Betis2 dijo:


> Pues no es eso lo que ponen en la documentación.
> Y ante la duda, lo escrito queda y lo dicho se lo lleva el viento.
> 
> Haz lo que quieras.



Pues es lo que me dió la chica de la oficina, que debió ser la primera vez que se lo pedían. Yo había leído que iba por bonos mensuales pero nos lo adelantó por teléfono y el viernes me pasé a solicitarlo y a preguntar condiciones de la cuenta.

Cuando nos pasen el contrato lo confirmaré


----------



## Commander (14 May 2019)

willock dijo:


> ¿alguna que permita emitir remesas de recibos a mis clientes a buen pecio?



con Caixa Guissona es gratis, pero busco referencias de esta caja para hacerlo todo online, sobretodo el tema de las domiciliaciones a clientes..


----------



## ulipulido (16 May 2019)

Actualizo info después de ronda de bancos

SABADELL
0,30%, 1,3% para tarjetas virtuales, te dan 0,5% si el cliente paga en su moneda y sin mantenimiento.

CAIXABANK
Los más agresivos, empezaron flojo pero me dijeron que mejoraban cualquier oferta que les lleve.

Tienen oferta especial para hosteleria. 0,2% durante 3 meses, y luego entre 0,2% a 0,6% en función de lo que negocies, yo si les aprieto creo que me quedo el 0,2%

BBVA

A falta de contraoferta, me ha dicho por email que me garantiza minimo el 0,3%


Resto de condiciones básicas similares en todos


Se han puesto las pilas para cazar a los de ING


----------



## Intop (17 May 2019)

ulipulido dijo:


> Actualizo info después de ronda de bancos
> 
> SABADELL
> 0,30%, 1,3% para tarjetas virtuales, te dan 0,5% si el cliente paga en su moneda y sin mantenimiento.
> ...



Tema de remesas te han dicho algo en el BBVA?


----------



## valladolid (17 May 2019)

Vamos que quieren venderme a bankia. Ni harto de vino, oiga.




Estimado cliente:

Como te comunicamos hace unos días, próximamente dejarán de estar operativos los productos para negocios que tienes con nosotros.

Sabemos que es una situación que te afecta como representante legal de la empresa y que implica ciertos cambios en vuestro día a día. Por eso, pensando en ofreceros una alternativa, hemos llegado a un acuerdo con Bankia para que, si queréis, podáis disfrutar de sus productos para negocios en condiciones especiales.



Ver alternativa de Bankia para clientes de ING >



Se trata de una solución exclusiva para clientes de ING, que quizás pueda resultarte interesante. Con ella, nuestra intención es ponerte las cosas algo más fáciles y, como te dijimos, acompañarte y ayudarte en todo lo que esté en nuestra mano.

Es lo menos que podíamos hacer.
Y como ya sabes, seguimos muy cerca para todo lo que puedas necesitar.



Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Betis2 (17 May 2019)

valladolid dijo:


> Vamos que quieren venderme a bankia. Ni harto de vino, oiga.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mi me parece vergonzoso este e-mail que hemos recibido todos, creo. 
No solo nos dejan tirado, sino que encima hacen campaña para una entidad, Bankia en este caso, sin poner ni indicar ningún tipo de condiciones.
Ya lo podían haber indicado antes en su comunicación de que nos dejaban tirados.
Muy mal por parte de ING.
Para mi a caído muchísimo en valoración.

Saludos


----------



## ulipulido (17 May 2019)

Intop dijo:


> Tema de remesas te han dicho algo en el BBVA?



Ni idea, no pregunté por eso ya que no lo necesito


----------



## ulipulido (17 May 2019)

Betis2 dijo:


> A mi me parece vergonzoso este e-mail que hemos recibido todos, creo.
> No solo nos dejan tirado, sino que encima hacen campaña para una entidad, Bankia en este caso, sin poner ni indicar ningún tipo de condiciones.
> Ya lo podían haber indicado antes en su comunicación de que nos dejaban tirados.
> Muy mal por parte de ING.
> ...



Encima como os digo todos los bancos nos van a ofrecer el TPV a 0,30%, y el chollo donde ING nos vende a Bankia sería de 0,45%


----------



## santiagou (18 May 2019)

Antes de meter mi dinero en Bankia le pegó fuego.


----------



## Sx77 (22 May 2019)

Si cumpliera los requisitos mínimos (que son pocos), mi opción sería BBVA.
Como no cumplo, la opción que he estado pensando era Selfbank, aunque no esté claro si cobran comisión por las transferencias. Como tengo pocas, tendría que comérmelas, pero no dan tarjeta y me vendría bien. Entonces me ha dado por mirar Caixa Guissona y creo que ya lo tengo claro. Tarjeta gratis y cero comisiones, que es lo que quiero (No hablan de TPV, pero no lo necesito).


----------

